# Realistic looking Cigar pen



## plantman (Mar 5, 2013)

This is a pen I made yesterday, after the thread from wood butcher on writing a tutorial about the subject. I contacted Bill to see if he was going to follow up on his method and put it on the site. I explained the two methods I used to make the ash look real, and that I could possably explain them in a simple thread, if that was all most people were interestd in. And I didn't want to preempt his effort. He said go for it !! The works of the pen are PSI Magnitic Vertex Rollerball, but any pen kit will do, even a Slimline. Although a realy didn't need them, I used the tubes to give the pen more strength. I countersunk the coupler and magnets into the Quilted Sapele blanks. I turned down the faceted end of the coupler so it would fit into a round hole. The nib and the roller ball were the only other parts from the kit I used. By carefully measuring and drilling, I didn't need the spring. The ash on the end was added after I finished the rest of the pen with thick CA, and is a segment of Blackwood added and shaped on the disk sander. You don't want it to be perfectly round. To make the ash look real, I used a rotary tool with a very small ball cutter to roughen up the surface. Next, I painted the end of the pen with a white craft paint. Before the paint dries completely, take a rag and wipe off the high spots until you are satisfied with the results. Excuse the not so pefect fit, I forgot to round over one of the blanks. I have also done this effect on a mini pen formed into a chared branch made out of polymar clay, that I will also post. If this is enough to get you going I will call it a day. If you want a tutorial on how to make this type of pen, let me know. It,s a double closed end pen without a clip, but could be made in a lot of different ways with different kits. Jim S


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 6, 2013)

Fantastic. That is so cool.


----------



## plantman (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Mike !!!   Jim  S


----------



## longbeard (Mar 6, 2013)

Other than the size of the two barrels, nice job Jim. Like the ash.


----------



## Janster (Mar 6, 2013)

Overall, NICE. What keeps the cap on? If I may make a suggestion (?) I would drill is super small hole in the area that one would puff on to draw the smoke in, just of course, for adornment.  Thanks and be well.....Jan


----------



## plantman (Mar 6, 2013)

Jan; Cap is held on by magnets. I went out today and bought a real cigar and box. Needed a band for mine. The one I purchased has no hole in the blunt end, and is cut square on the other. I also found out that the real cigar I bought is about 2 inches longer than the one I made, or about 7 inches by 3/8 inches around. I don't know much about cigars other than they come in different lengths and thicknesses, and have different names for each kind. Maybe someone out there can tell me how they draw the smoke through the sealed end. I have seen people clip the ends off and put them in cigar holders. I don't smoke, so I have no idea. Does anyone know where one could get fancy bands? Jim S


----------



## Janster (Mar 6, 2013)

*www.justfakes.com*

....sells cigar bands. Learned something new again,thought cigars had a draw hole for the smoke to come through! Be well.......Jan


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 6, 2013)

Very interesting approach.  You can get both new and used cigar bands on e-bay - some very cheap and some pricey.  I would also try a cigar store; I sure they would make a trade for a whole bunch.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Mar 6, 2013)

More than you probably wanted to know.

How To Smoke A Cigar | How To Smoke A Cigar | How to Cut a Cigar the Right Way


Ed


----------



## BradG (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is my realistic cigar pen. Its so realistic you can actually smoke it! And tastes fantastic too.... though its missing all the pen components :biggrin:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 6, 2013)

Good ash on this one, if someone wants to look at it for inspiration...


----------



## plantman (Mar 6, 2013)

BradG said:


> Here is my realistic cigar pen. Its so realistic you can actually smoke it! And tastes fantastic too.... though its missing all the pen components :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 91254


 
Brad; Where do you get cigars from in the UK?  Jim  S


----------



## alphageek (Mar 6, 2013)

So are you worried about the white paint wearing off in time?


----------



## plantman (Mar 6, 2013)

alphageek said:


> So are you worried about the white paint wearing off in time?


 
Not realy, because the white paint is down in the recesses of the tip and will realy never get any direct contact. I guess one could put a clear flat
finish over the end if they choose to. the more contact the tip gets the blacker the Blackwood will get and the contrast will be even better. One thing I noticed on Maxwell Smart 007's photo was how he had an uneven ash and a dark black burn mark on the tobacco leaf. This would realy add a little more realizem to the cigar. Great photo !!! I was thinking of adding either some silver or red Sparkel Dust to the next one to give it a little ember glow. What do you think? Also I think if one could find the right piece of gray Buckeye Burl, it could be used for the ash. Jim S


----------



## alphageek (Mar 7, 2013)

plantman said:


> Not realy, because the white paint is down in the recesses of the tip and will realy never get any direct contact. I guess one could put a clear flat
> finish over the end if they choose to. the more contact the tip gets the blacker the Blackwood will get and the contrast will be even better. One thing I noticed on Maxwell Smart 007's photo was how he had an uneven ash and a dark black burn mark on the tabaco leaf. This realy added a little more realizem to the cigar. Great work !!! I was thinking of adding either some silver or red Sparkel Dust to the next one, to give it a little ember glow. What do you think?  Also I think if one could find the right piece of gray Buckeye Burl, it could be used for the ash.  Jim S



Ummm... I'm pretty sure that Andrews picture IS a cigar.   Thus the realism!


----------



## lorbay (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep that's a real one all right.
Lin


----------



## plantman (Mar 7, 2013)

:tongue: Wish I would have had a real cigar to look at when I attempted mine, but that photo is an excellent way to get ideas. Jim S


----------



## BradG (Mar 7, 2013)

Jim I buy mine in europe. Just come back from bulgaria but recently been visiting websites.  Prices are extremely good from Germany so mail order may be the way to go .


----------



## BradG (Mar 7, 2013)

Jim I can post you a couple of bands if you like?


----------



## plantman (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks Brad; I was wondering if you could get Cuban cigars imported into the UK, or if there were American brands availaible there? When I went to the local smoke shop, their's were mostly from the Dominican Republic. They did not have or sell bands, so if you would be so kind as to send me a few, they will be greatly treasured. I will pm you my address. Thanks again !! Your craftsmanship and forward thinking are outstanding.   Jim  S


----------



## Fishinbo (Mar 7, 2013)

Totally dig this. Cool pen! Like the wood choice and the ash. Well done!


----------



## StephenM (Mar 7, 2013)

Excellent work on the Sapelle!  I hate working with that stuff - it tears, cracks and even with veneer it's hard to get a straight cut with a knife.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is a case where gloss on the pen does not look good. Dull the pen down and get more a realistic look. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Sataro (Mar 7, 2013)

Sharp looking pen!!!


----------



## plantman (Mar 7, 2013)

Janster said:


> Overall, NICE. What keeps the cap on? If I may make a suggestion (?) I would drill is super small hole in the area that one would puff on to draw the smoke in, just of course, for adornment. Thanks and be well.....Jan


 
 Jan; That hole you were talking about got me to thinking. I know I had seen that somewhere before. I searched through the library tonight and found it. I think it will make turning this pen and any other closed end pen much easier for some beginning pen turners. It's a tutorial by Mick ( michr, He lives in the Wilderness someplace, and has no last name, so I can't give him full credit ) on how to turn " closed end pens on a regular pen mandrel ". I usualy leave a little extra on the end of my blank and drill a little pilot hole to put my live center in and turn between centers or with a 4 jaw chuck on the square end. Who knew !!! Jim S


----------



## plantman (Mar 8, 2013)

jttheclockman said:


> Here is a case where gloss on the pen does not look good. Dull the pen down and get more a realistic look. Thanks for showing.


 
You are correct John!! Dull would be more realistic. However, with the GG quilted Sapele, I just couldn't let that grain go to waste. Sorry !! But that is a very good point taken. Jim S


----------



## Jjartwood (Mar 8, 2013)

Got a bag full of bands free,Just went to a cigar smoke club and asked for a few,
The higher end cigars (hand rolled ) usually require that the end be cut to allow the smoke to be drawn thru,also the little piece of wood inclosed with the better cigars is used to
light the cigar to avoid the transfer of chemicals or burnt gases thru the cigar while lighting it. So I've been told,I don't smoke them either.
Mark


----------



## plano_harry (Mar 8, 2013)

Jim, thanks for posting your technique.  I hope to give that a try soon.  Really like the pen!

Harry


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 8, 2013)

Ask for Opus X bands.  Those cigars go for $20 a piece.


----------

